
Monochrome Chess (1996) - kachnuv_ocasek
http://www.wunderland.com/WTS/Andy/Games/monochess.html
======
anthony_romeo
Interesting. I feel like there needs to be a rule which forces a stalemate at
some point. Currently the only rule is 'when the players agree,'... but if one
of them refuses to agree the game could never end until one player just
resigns in frustration.

In FIDE chess, there is a rule something along the lines of 'if no pawn moves
are made within fifty consecutive turns, the game is a stalemate.' This game
should probably have a rule like, 'if no piece crosses the center line within
fifty consecutive turns, the game ends.'

Edit... thinking about this more, I really can't think of a situation where
the player refusing the stalemate could possibly benefit.

~~~
m1k3r420
I guess the total potential score available on the board from the remaining
pieces against the current score of each player would show the winner before a
stalemate situation came about.

------
cven714
Misunderstood the rules initially...at first I thought you lost if you ran out
of pieces on your half, but that just ends the game. The value of the pieces
you capture is all that matters.

Sat there for a while trying to figure out how you could force one side to
remove their final piece.

